# Block laying, felt paper questions



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

HI guys,

I'm a framer by trade (well basic construction), but I'm going to attempt to do some block laying around my house. I have laid some block with a friend before (he does landscaping in his time off). The plan is to lay landscape block about 2 feet away from my house, and about 2 or 3 high (depending on slope) and go around the house with it. And then, put in some type of weed preventer paper and then river rock. 

My question....In order to make this successful, what type of glue do you suggest? And, what type of weed preventer/felt paper? I have heard (don't bash me, just heard before) that using tyvek paper works well compared to felt paper. And, I seen someone who did this and yes the weed control is much better but I wonder about the drainage away from the house...

Any other tips would be great! 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If those are real "landscape block", no mortar or adhesive is recommended or allowed, just as a concrete footing is not used.

The "weed barrier" is probably a drainage control barrier, that is more durable.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I don't use no stinking glue. Make sure you have a good base for those blocks. I would put in a trench a bit wider than a vibrating tamper and form it up like a sidewalk, with 2x4's. Then tamp tamp tamp and use 3/4 roadstone. Put in 8" of roadstone if you can.

As for weed block, use landscaping fabric. It is sold in different qualities.

As for the river rock, go with some bigger stuff if possible. I like the "septic rock" which is about 1". I would even like to get some 4" stuff that I found at a quarry around here. It is nice and colorful and very inexpensive, but I'm afraid I would have to move it about 4 rocks at a time. But this big stuff would have to go over the smaller stuff.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

concretemasonry & cleveman have given you good advice. Use a high quality landscape fabric. Lets the water through & keeps the weeds out.

Out here river rock is 4"-8"+ rock. That will look very nice over some 1"-3" rock.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok guys, thanks for the advice! I'll get after it, and see how it turns out! 

River rock around here is usually 1-3" stuff....kinda colorful. I guess I was thinking something smaller because I have looked around town and it seems the smaller rock doesn't hold in leaves as bad as larger rock. That could be complete coincidence too


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

When you guys put your base rock in for your retaining walls, do you ever throw a little sand or maybe #8 stone on top of it to help take up the imperfections after you tamp or just start laying your stone? we always had a little bit of sand around to help with the slight bumps you get after tamping. just curious how some of you in other parts of the country do it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, I put something on top. A quarry near me sells "screenings" which are about the same as 5/16" & minus. These are a waste product and work well.

To be honest, I have only made one retaining wall out of storebought block. I have made others out of limestone. I had one guy suggest to just lay the first course in mortar. I wouldn't be against that, but I didn't have any problem getting mine level and laying them to a line using the forming/tamping method I described above. I think most guys don't form up, they just screw around with a line and try to get it right and it's no wonder it is so difficult.


----------

